# Figure Eight Puffer



## mattie (Sep 28, 2008)

I recently acquired 2 figure eight puffer fish and have read that i need to feed them snails or other feeder fish. I figure snails would be the easiest to breed and feed to them, and I also know that a lot of people have snails as a nuisance in their tank.

What do you think would be the best to feed them? Right now i'm giving them freeze dried blood worms.

Are there any good techniques to use for these fish to keep them healthy and living a long life?

If you guys have any other suggestions, please let me know--these are my first set of fish.

<img src=http://www.piranhaforum.co.uk/forums/uploads/1194263844/med_gallery_59_63_38523.jpg>


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

is ur tank a brackish tank or a freshwater tank


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm assuming your tank is freshwater. if so you should pick up a hydrometer and gradually add salt to the tank until its brackish (not sure what that salinity is). also how many gallons is the tank because puffers can bully eachother.

also puffers need snails in order to survive otherwise their teeth will overgrow.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Beaks not teeth  and they can be trimmed by hand.


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

I have a Green Spotted Puffer. As the puffer gets bigger the salinity in the water gets higher. He's about 4" right now and I have him in at a specific gravity 1.016 and eventually I will acclimate the puffer to a saltwater tank. I don't know if I would try that with your figure 8's though. The Green Spotted Puffer can take the most amount of salt in the water. I feed George(the puffer) snails they gave me for free from Petsmart and I breed the snails in a 10gallon. The snails keep Georges beak pretty trim. He LOVE's krill, snails, cocktail shrimp. I'm also working on breeding Apple snails for George. He eats everything I put in his tank. Meal worms, fish, shrimp, you name it...


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Probally the best article on F-8's I have found
http://www.badmanstropicalfish.com/forum/index.php?topic=13806.0


----------

